# CPUFREQ: Per core ondemand sysfs interface is deprecated

## toralf

is the message I get within my syslog (vanilla 2.6.31.9) Now I'm wondering where I can find the new interface to set the value "ignore_nice_load" of the ondemand governor to 0 ?

----------

